# Referees Interviews



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello ladies

Both DH and I have got through the very very first stage of the adoption process....  

We are now attending the study days (3 in total) and waiting to be contatced by our social worker.  I was hoping you could please help me - what questions will our SW ask my referees when she meets them?  We are so nervous and want this to go well.

Thank you.

BeBexxx


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Bebe

welcome to the adoption journey    We've just started Home study and our referees have been contacted with a questionnaire.  I haven't seen the questions myself, but my friend said they were quite in depth.  They asked about our relationship, experience with children, how we discipline our friends children if the need arises, relationships with extended family, and how they see a child fitting into our lives.

They will interview them in person towards the end of our Home Study, not sure what they'll ask.  I guess they just want verbal confirmation of what they put on the forms?

Good Luck with it all x


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi MrsYG

Thank you for this really helpful piece of information.

We are so excited to be on this journey.

BeBexxx


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi BeBe
We finished our home study two weeks ago, and only now at some point our sw is going to contact our referees. The 4 of them received a questionnaire at the beginning of the process, i read it as they showed us but i can't remember   
I only remember they had to ask us few things as it wasn't straight forward, but it wasn't too long.
Good luck   
Karen


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Karen.

This is definetely tougher than IVF but I'm glad I've taken this route.  

Bebexxx


----------

